# Noch einmal Datenrettung



## Alfredo Binda (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte meine Partitionen der primary disk ändern und habe nun mit dem benutzten Tool einiges zerschossen. Ich versuche derzeit mit testdisk zu retten was zu retten ist und brauche eure Hilfe:

Ich habe eine ntfs-formatierte freie TREKSTOR über USB angehängt und bekomme folgende Ergebnisse:

testdisk

Ergebnis:
Disk /dev/sda – 30GB
Disk /dev/sdb – 80GB

scanpartitions

Ergebnis:
/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1-TREKSTOR ntfs
/dev/sda5 /media/sda5-DATEN ntfs

mount /media/sdb1-TREKSTOR

ddrescue /dev/sda /media/sdb1-TREKSTOR/problemplatte.img

Ergebnis:
Cannot open output file: Read-only file system

Kann mir einer von euch helfen, wie ich weiterkomme? Ich habe die Platte an einen anderen Rechner gestöpselt und dort kann ich auf ihr ohne Probleme speichern?!

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Alfredo Binda (20. Dezember 2008)

Nu weiß ich wieder etwas mehr, bin aber noch kein Stück weiter. Hat einer ne Idee?

Mount

Ergebnis:


```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw)
sysfs on /sys type sysf (rw)
/dev/sr0 on /mnt-system type iso9660 (ro)
tmpfs on /ramdisk type tmpfs (rw,size=1048576k)
/dev/cloop on /KNOPPIX type iso9660 (ro)
/dev/cloop1 on /KNOPPIX2 type iso9660 (ro)
unionfs on /UNIONFS type aufs (rw,noatime,si=19c5f0b7,xino=/ramdisk/.aufs.xino,noplink,dirs=/ramdisk=rw:/KNOPPIX2=ro:/KNOPPIX=ro)
unionfs on /home type aufs (rw,noatime,si=19c5f0b7,xino=/ramdisk/.aufs.xino,noplink,dirs=/ramdisk=rw:/KNOPPIX2=ro:/KNOPPIX=ro)
usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,mode=1777,size=10M)
tmpfs on /UNIONFS/var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=10M)
tmpfs on /UNIONFS/var/lock type tmpfs (rw, noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=10M)
tmpfs on /UNIONFS/var/log type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=100M)
tmpfs on/ /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777,size=1G)
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=20M)
dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1-TREKSTOR type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)
```

touch media/sdb1-TREKSTOR/abc

Ergebnis:

```
Touch: kann ?media/sdb1-TREKSTOR/abc? nicht berühren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
```

Wie kann ich die Platte beschreibbar machen?


----------



## deepthroat (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

Wenn du ein NTFS Dateisystem benutzt kommt es drauf an wie alt die Linux-CD ist mit der du versuchst darauf zuzugreifen.

Linux Unterstützung für NTFS zum Schreiben ist noch nicht so alt und war standardmäßig abgeschaltet (also nur read-only) weil es als "experimental" eingestuft war.

Wenn du auf der externen Platte keine anderen Daten drauf hast, wäre es zu überlegen, ob du die Festplatte schnell mit ext3 formatierst:

```
mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
```
Gruß


----------



## Alfredo Binda (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Wenn du ein NTFS Dateisystem benutzt kommt es drauf an wie alt die Linux-CD ist mit der du versuchst darauf zuzugreifen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dass mein (Hilfs-)Linux evtl. nicht schreiben kann, ist für mich unerwartet. Die CD ist aktuell aus der C´t. Auf der externen Festplatte sind keine Daten. Sie ist neu ntfs formatiert, weil ich gelesen habe, dass mit FAT32 nur 4 GB gespeichert werden könnten.  ext3 sagt mir gar nichts, aber einen Versuch ist es wert. Ich werde über das Ergebnis berichten.
Grüße
Carsten


----------

